# Is this a Type 'd' cube?



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 2, 2008)

I've just bought a new 'magic cube' from my local bookstore.
It cuts corners REALLY well, and when I pried out the center caps, I found out when I set the tension at the tightest, the cube was still loose and still good for speedcubing.
It is slightly noisy...
Well, this kinda fits the description of a Type 'd' Cube4you cube, what do you think?
Whoops, I can't put any pictures...
P.S. the screws have this weird thicker metal 'band' at the top of the cube 
P.S.S I'm new to this forum


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

Chances are it is. What bookstore it is?

As far as I know, that sounds very much like a Type D. And retail stores in Singapore only sell Rubik's storeboughts, Dianshengs and Type Ds (if I'm not mistaken).

So yeah, it is a Type D.


----------



## Rama (Sep 2, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> It cuts corners REALLY well



That is type D, type D cubes are loose, but cut corners like ****, I mean Edouard, Erik and I get hardly any sub 15 second solves on type D.


----------



## Jai (Sep 2, 2008)

Rama said:


> That is type D, type D cubes are loose, but cut corners like ****,



Try Type D with Type F corners, it cuts corners pretty well, and it's very loose, but doesn't pop. And, it's even noisier than regular type D.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, im from singapore! Actually, they are 'Brain cubes' from Popular (some inside info)... I haven't got my camera ready =( me dad doesnt let me use it...
Oh, where do you get type Es (dianshengs) in singapore?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 3, 2008)

you order it online from cube4you. anyway, just for your info, i think dianshengs aka type e can be found at science centre. i'm from singapore too.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 3, 2008)

Then how about the cubes from Bloomington Greetings, at Anchorpoint? Someone said that shop is the ONLY shop in Singapore that sells speedcubes (he didn't say what type)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 3, 2008)

There is a toy shop at Wheelock place which sells DIYs too. and most probably the ones at Bloomington Greetings are type As.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 3, 2008)

no those at bloomington are type ds. they had type as i think, then it was sold out.

type ds in bookshops are common knowledge. and no, i am NOT giving out more info.


----------



## Winston (Sep 4, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> you order it online from cube4you. anyway, just for your info, i think dianshengs aka type e can be found at science centre. i'm from singapore too.


Do you mean the Curiosity shop at the entrance of Science Centre? Are they the cubes in shrink wrap priced at around $12? Thanks in advance


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 4, 2008)

Type Es are the bombbb.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 4, 2008)

bloomington sells type a? I wonder if the cores can be used for a hybrid type d with a type a core.. 
Or maybe i will try a diansheng core instead!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 4, 2008)

no diansheng core sux


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 4, 2008)

My mom doesn't let me buy anything online... =(
So I have to get my cubes islandwide.
Maybe I will get a few more of the type Ds soon
Oh, anyone knows where to get stickers for cubes?
My stickers are peeling BADLY!!! (the type D has HORRIBLE paper stickers, worse than Rubik's ones.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 4, 2008)

you can get stickers from comics connection....(rubik's)

bloomington too....(rubik's and transparent, ok it's translucent, and 7 color pvc stickers that have a nice blue and a really really really really really crappy yellow color)

you can get cubesmith stickers and tiles from cetron...... and m133225 boon yong.

hmmm......lots of singaporean threads lately. must be annoying for some other members.

[email protected]: the diansheng here is the paint version. but it still reacts to lube well. lots of stuff here, 'SUPER ABS' taiwan cubes, lepao cubes, dian shengs, type ds, imitation eastsheens with tiles (yeah they imitated eastsheens, not rubik's)


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cubesmith! Where do Cetron and Martin live?

Care to give me their MSN address?

Or you could ask them add me. salimabdras6athotmail.com. Ty.

Wow.. imitation Eastsheens? Seems like there are way more cubes in Singapore than I thought. Care to specify where the shops are? Thanks.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 5, 2008)

There are Hundreds of shops in singapore that sells EastSheens...
The science center sells them, I remember a shop at IMM also sells them, they also sell megaminxes (made in china, I think)
They are quite common!
I just been to the science center recently, they even sell PYRAMINX!!!

How much do the cubesmith stickers and tiles cost?
Or the bloomington stickers?
SgCubers is down =( 
Hacked, I believe...
(Why must it be hacked when I just knew about it?)


----------



## Monty (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello guys, I'm from Singapore too!
Didn't know Singapore has DIYs and Eastsheens. O_O
Gotta check them out someday.


----------



## Winston (Sep 7, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Cubesmith! Where do Cetron and Martin live?
> 
> Care to give me their MSN address?
> 
> ...


Hey DcF1337, I'm not Neroflux, but I have Cetron's and Martin's MSN address's too. I have already added you to my contact list; it's good to know more cubers from the forum. By the way, you can take a look at Martin's site:http://freewebs.com/cube4sg/. Cetron ordered quite a large number of Cubesmith products previously, but I guess his stock has ran out due to overwhelming demand. To non-singaporean cubers, sorry for the unintentional disturbance caused if any  And @ ImNOTnoob, 3x3x3 stickers cost roughly $2, and tiles around $8 from Martin and Cetron. The prices might have been raised though.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 7, 2008)

wow! Thanks for the link!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I just realized...
When my cube popped, one of the corner caps came out.
On the inside of the corner caps, there were the words: 'www.yjtoy.net'
This proves it is a type D cube... =)
I can't believe they come SO CHEAP!
Just SGD$5(about USD $3)


----------

